# Savannah Stoker II alarm



## limes2hundert (Jul 18, 2014)

I tried a search, but didn't find anything. Has anyone gotten a orAL alarm on the SSII? Wondering if it has anything to do with the igniter. I had to light my traeger manually yesterday as it didn't start on it's own. No matter what I set the setpoint to, the temp stayed at 175. If there is a way to acknowledge the alarm so I could continue the cook normally, I couldn't find it.

Thanks in advance for any, and all help!


----------



## traegersd (Oct 19, 2014)

Did you ever figure this out? Mine just starting doing this today, except it wouldn't hold a temperature, it just kept getting hotter and hotter! I had it set at 220 and it was over 300....


----------



## limes2hundert (Oct 19, 2014)

I was told it was a temp probe problem. It wasn't, I ended up having to reinstall the Traeger controller. I won't be purchasing any further Savannah products!


----------

